# [2.1+][App] My Passwords Generator



## roshga (Jan 11, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Ceased

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
I want to introduce you to my first application on the Google Play:​My Passwords Generator​.​






I've built this app mostly for learning purposes and to know the android and Google Play's environment better.

*Description:*

Free & simple password generator, makes it easy to create & save your passwords!
My Passwords Generator makes it easy for you to create & save passwords for daily use. 
This app provides many tools for creating multiple & complex passwords by using the user's favorite choices of characters and provides nice and smooth graphics.

This app will keep growing and my goal in the future is to make it a real passwords secured vault.

*Features:*


Built-In passwords structure for past password-making

Advanced mode where you can choose which characters you want in your app:


Capital Letters (A - Z)

Lowercase Letters (a - z)

Digits (0 - 9)

Signs (,/.$#%^ & more)


History page that will save app and manage all the passwords that you saved before, which an ability to delete or copy to keyboard.

Add your own password option, where you can save your favorite passwords

*Screenshots:*







































*Download:*

Free version with ads:


mobile link

AD-FREE version for 0.99 $ 


mobile link

*Contact:*

Have a feedback? an improvement offer? please let us what you think

Contact us with any question:
*[email protected]*


----------

